

Bitstamp Hacker Could Have Stolen Additional $1.75M - andrechile
http://www.coindesk.com/analysis-bitstamp-hacker-stolen-additional-1-75-million/

======
celticninja
>The theft address held 18.98 million bitcoins at its height.

No it did not. Come on Coindesk you know that there is a maximum of 21million
coins and perhaps 10million of those are yet to be mined.

